# new,oatmeal soap pic



## differentdaisy (Nov 6, 2009)

New to soapmaking, here's my Oatmeal Rosehip Seed Oil soap picture. I toasted the oatmeal first and used rosehip seed essential oil with the bluekangaroo shea butter base. It smells really good!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 9, 2009)

This sounds (and looks) like a very lovely soap!


----------



## llineb (Nov 11, 2009)

that looks like a great natural smelling soap!  yummy!


----------

